# Circuito para medir cables



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Oct 19, 2007)

Estoy tratando de conseguir información para ver si puedo hacer un circuito que me permita tomar la distancia de un par de cables usando a los mismos para hacerlo, la idea es poder medir tendidas ya hechas de cable UTP poniendo en corto un extremo o colocando un circuito en un extremo y en el comienzo de tendida un circuito que permita recorrer una señal que este calibrada y tomar tiempo de recorrido y asi calcular la distancia, 
hasta ahora no he podido encontrar información sobre este tema, alguien sabe algo y quiere colaborar en es proyecto,

GRACIAS


----------



## ciri (Oct 19, 2007)

Para medir los tensores de acero de los puentes se utilizan instrumentos, que creo que son juntamente lo que vos estas pensando!:!

no recuerdo como se llaman!:

Se que trabajaban con niveles de frecuencia, y dependían del rebote de estas.

Averiguo algo si puedo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 19, 2007)

Si no me equivoco se llama tdr o algo asi, pero hay un metodo mas simple, se trata de medir la capacidad, si conoces la capacidad cada metro, con una calculadora  podras facilmente la longituf.

http://epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#line


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Otro metodo:
Medir la resistencia electrica, sabiendo la resistencia  por metro, calculas los metros.

Existen circuitos que envian al cable una corriente calibrada de 100mA, viendo la caida de tension sobre el cable calculas con buena aproximacion la resistencia y de hay el largo.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/med-res.htm

Para facilitar el trabajo, lo que se hace es cortocircuitar una punta del cable, mides desde la punta que no tiene el corto, calculas la resistencia, calculas el largo y lo divides por 2.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 20, 2007)

Para facilitarte la medición por resistencia, como te indicaron tiopepe123 y Fogonazo pues, ambos son muy similares, necesitarás conocer la R de referencia de un conductor de calibre específico y eso, lo puedes encontrar en:

www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial186.html

Saludos y suerte: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

mcrven puso el dedo en la herida

Existe una diversidad de calidades en los cables, lo que da igual cantidad de caracteristicas
Si quieres tener una apresiacion bastante exacta del largo, busca tu mismo la resistencia o capacidad por metro del cable midiendo esta sobre un rollo del cable UTP del que se halla usado en el cableado, esto te servira a futuro para nuevas instalaciones (Con ese tipo y marca de cable)

Como veran NO confio mucho en que el fabricante del cable cumpla al pie de la letra con los requerimientos para el mismo.


----------

